

Effen is a jQuery plugin that supports Concrete Javascript. - ams1
http://github.com/nkallen/effen

======
nkohari
> While `$('div').fn({...})` will bind the behavior to all divs, calling
> `$('div').fn('foo')` will only invoke `foo` on the first `div`. This may be
> changed in future releases.

Love the plugin, but this behavior seems counter-intuitive. Hopefully they
decide to change it.

------
sunkencity
seems pretty interesting

 _snip_

" _Effen_ is a jQuery plugin that supports Concrete Javascript. Concrete
Javascript is a pattern in which the state and behavior of your domain are
attached directly to DOM elements. This differs from MVC, where domain
behavior is isolated from the view. Concrete Javascript is draws inspiration
from Self's Morphic UI framework."

------
rogermugs
what the eff?

